# Studying abroad and IBS....



## meboubou (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow... I was freaked out... now I'm even more I must admit after ready so much on this forum.. I am newly diagnosed with IBS, I've been stuck in bed for just over 3 weeks and have gone through too many tests to count. My friends have been very understanding and my University has granted me the leave (at any rate, I'm not sure how in the world I'll finnish my term with decent grades.) How do you cope with IBS? The pain? The days you can't get out of bed because of the symptoms? I'm a Canadian studying in China and the environement doesn't make my situation any easier... I'm worried that I'll end up going back home sooner than planned (4 and a half years sooner that is...) Any-one else studying abroad? How do you guys cope with classes and the pain?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi meboubouSorry your in a tough situation. Have you tried pepermint tea/capsuls for the pain? peppermint can sooth pain without causing constipation. Cinamon could be another choice -- just cook it in a dish and it soothes pain. Meanwhile it may be of help to keep a food-symptoms diary n avoid trigger foods. General rule of thumb is spicy foods, red meat, and greasy food tend to trigger IBS attacks.What kind of dr. have u been to in China? a dr. practicing Western medicine or a Traditional Chinese Medicine dr.? If you've been properly diagnosed by the former with all the tests etc. with modern testing equipments but they just couldn't help you much in releaving symptoms, it might be of some help to find a really good TCM dr., like the ones that have the title of "expert" or "super expert" (sorry, bad translation, i know, but you probably know what I mean). If you could find a super expert TCM dr. who specializes in the digestive system, then that would probably be the best. I heard some such dr.s can really be of help.Which city are you studying in? If you happen to be in Beijing, there's this hospital that's called "Guo Yi Tang" and there's a lot of good dr.s there. Or you could contact the online expert dr.s I think for free from here: http://www.chinajcy.com/wsqz.htm -- I'm not sure if they speak English, though, so it's probably best that you (or a Chinese friend of yours) type in Chinese to contact them. Unlike in North America, many people in China won't have the same reaction to hearing about someone's IBS, esp. adults, so you could probably talk to a friend about it, IF you need (language) help that is.Hope you find some relief soon!


----------



## meboubou (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I've seen a western doctor. I've been told a few times to check out traditinal medicin but I havn't gone around to yet... I guess if in a week or 2 western medicine doesn't help more, I will check out the alternative. I don't live in Beijing, I'm actually in ChongQing. That said, there are supposed to be very good traditional Chinese doctors in the area, most of my Chinese friends trust that before western medicine so they know where to go. You know, quite frankly, I wouldn't have thought about it if you hadn't mentionned it. Thanks! As for the peppermint tea, no I havn't tried it... I actually havn't seen it in supermarkets, but it's probably something I'll find in TM pharmacies. I will try cinnamon though, that's something I already have at home! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hiya, glad there are some good TCM dr.s in the area! And that's great that your Chinese friends can intro you to the really good ones. Whatever medicine you're trying, hope you feel better real soon! And oh my ChongQing is famous for it's spicy foods! I can't imagine living there eating all that hot n spicy dishes everyday -- would trigger my IBS instantly. I have quite a few friends from there and they cook really delicious food but *very* spicy! Hope you don't have to eat those foods that have chili pepper in them all the time. Stay in touch and keep us updates on how you do!


----------



## meboubou (Dec 14, 2009)

I have to admit, being diagnosed with IBS sort of... put the pieces of the puzzle together... For the last few years, I've been constipated and then had a diarrhea on a regular basis, but nothing fixed. I very rarely had a regular bm and I also figured it was the fact that I was traveling and that the weather and foods were changing every so many months... Never bothered seeing a doctor about it... firgured... I would be told I had travelers diarrhea... or simply constipiated because change of food... Now that I know that I know it's IBS, I will def. take a much bigger attention to what I eat, and yes, not eating hotpot or local food is going to be a serisous pain in the ... Everything is much to spicy!! That said.. I'm sort of hoping that what triggered this downfall was mainly stress, and that having things under control again will give me the possibiliy to eat hotrpot once in a while without being stuck at home for 2 weeks....


----------

